# 2k Maxima starting problems



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

I just had a (bad)fuel pump replaced on my 2k Maxima. The car is still having *starting problems*. I had to pump the gas to get it to turn/run. I had the codes checked(OBDII) but none appeared. I'm looking into replacing the fuel filter, does anyone have issues or suggestions on this and starting problems? Please help. Thanks


----------



## BLongcoy (Jul 11, 2005)

*slow starting*



89max2kmax said:


> I just had a (bad)fuel pump replaced on my 2k Maxima. The car is still having *starting problems*. I had to pump the gas to get it to turn/run. I had the codes checked(OBDII) but none appeared. I'm looking into replacing the fuel filter, does anyone have issues or suggestions on this and starting problems? Please help. Thanks


 
May be the mass air flow, just replaced mine after an O2 sensor replacement didn't help. No codes were tripped but the car ran like shit, bad pinging, no power, stall, sputter, clunking trans shifts, etc. All symptoms of a starved fuel condition. Purchased MAF from nissan parts cheap or cheap nissan parts.com don't remember for sure. Think its listed as a "volume air flow" on their website. Part # 22680-2Y001 Cost was $75+/- and came within a week. Disconnect ground connection for at least an hour. Easy install no ECU reprogramming necessary although instructions may differ. Car has 100k and now runs like the day we brought it home. :thumbup:


----------



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

I have gone to 2 NAPA service shops, One recomended cleaning the MAF sensor, still the same no change. Also cleaned trottle body. The other recommended replacing plugs, I put in new Denso Iridium, got more power but still same starting problems. I am going to the dealer to have Idle Air Control System checked about $90. I will try to mention TSB on cold start problem matbe they can give me Di$count. Thanks for help.


----------



## BLongcoy (Jul 11, 2005)

*They don't clean up too well*



89max2kmax said:


> I have gone to 2 NAPA service shops, One recomended cleaning the MAF sensor, still the same no change. Also cleaned trottle body. The other recommended replacing plugs, I put in new Denso Iridium, got more power but still same starting problems. I am going to the dealer to have Idle Air Control System checked about $90. I will try to mention TSB on cold start problem matbe they can give me Di$count. Thanks for help.


Some say you can clean the MAF wire, but I wouldn't bother. MAF has a limited life and for $75 it's not worth the hassel. Buy a replacement online. BTW replaced my plugs at 100k mostly highway miles. Old plugs were still in excellent condition. Not saying your problem is definitively the MAF but many 2k's have failed.

my 2cents


----------



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

*running/ starting problems*

It sat it the shop for 5 days and it turned out to be the fuel pump again. I had the fuel filter replaced too. Works like new again. I put in Denso Iridium plugs too, men I tell you they are good plugs if not the best. Back on the tracks again. Thanks.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

89max2kmax said:


> It sat it the shop for 5 days and it turned out to be the fuel pump again. I had the fuel filter replaced too. Works like new again. I put in Denso Iridium plugs too, men I tell you they are good plugs if not the best. Back on the tracks again. Thanks.


Hmmmmmm....your car does not have a fuel filter, it has a screen that can be cleaned that is mounted under the fuel pump. I hope the dealer didn't take you.


----------



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes there is a fuel filter but inside the fuel tank, it is where the pump plugs onto, it also kinda wraps around your pump like a cylinder, the description for this filter I bought is called "fuel strainer", it is ~$15 tax included. The screen mesh then sits under the pump. I could get you the part number if you need one. The pump was under warranty from the shop I brought it in and I just had to ask them to pop in the filter when they did the fuel pump job ($40 labor for free). my 2K is back to life but still has an occasional rough idle that I am researching about.




LatinMax said:


> Hmmmmmm....your car does not have a fuel filter, it has a screen that can be cleaned that is mounted under the fuel pump. I hope the dealer didn't take you.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

89max2kmax said:


> Yes there is a fuel filter but inside the fuel tank, it is where the pump plugs onto, it also kinda wraps around your pump like a cylinder, the description for this filter I bought is called "fuel strainer", it is ~$15 tax included. The screen mesh then sits under the pump. I could get you the part number if you need one. The pump was under warranty from the shop I brought it in and I just had to ask them to pop in the filter when they did the fuel pump job ($40 labor for free). my 2K is back to life but still has an occasional rough idle that I am researching about.


That is what I was talking about...the screen is cleanable and did not need to be changed. That is what all us boosted guys do when we upgrade the fuel pump. At any rate, glad to hear that it is running again.


----------

